
X-ray data may be first evidence of a star devouring a planet - 0xbxd
http://news.mit.edu/2018/x-ray-data-first-evidence-star-devouring-planet-0718
======
nvusuvu
This article needed a computer animation that fit the observed data.

~~~
SiempreViernes
Here is a random simulation of a Jupiter like planet being tidally disrupted,
hope it will do:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX6LTEbBIpw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX6LTEbBIpw)

